# Motorola SB5120 Cable Modem Will Not Reset



## Clueless56 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a problem with my Motorola SB5210 Cable Modem supplied by Comcast. The modem is plugged into a Netgear WGR614v7 wireless G Router which in turn supports 2 computers via and a Linksys PAP2 phone adaptor running Vonage’s VOIP.

If I lose power, unplug either the router or the phone adaptor, the modem freezes up. I tried to unplug and power down everything, remove the co-ax cable to the meodem and re-connect/power-up in all combinations but no matter what I do, the modem will not reset. The Power and PC/Activity lights come on solid and there is no connectivity. This happens whether there is ANYTHING connected to the modem or not.

I have been on the phone with Comcast to no avail. When they ping the modem they verify it is off-line. Next a service call is scheduled. When the service tech shows up, the modem boots up fine. After experimentation I have discovered that after such a freeze-up, the modem resets on its own if you leave it disconnected and powered down completely for more than 4 hours. Nothing else seems to help. By the way, there is incoming signal to the TV.

One other significant factor: I recently moved. In my old place I had the same set-up with the same equipment except for the modem and never experienced any of this problem. When I had Comcast hook up service at my new place, they insisted on replacing the modem with a new one of the same model.

Needless to say, Comcast has no idea as to what the problem is and is even “doubting” I really have a problem.

Any thoughts or suggestions as to a cause and solution?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Get a new modem. You seem to have done a good job isolating it to the modem, not much else to add.


----------

